# Shipping



## StonePISC (May 10, 2020)

This is my first time hatching eggs and i have alot to learn!
im not sure if this will make sense but the regular incubation period is 21 days, they can survive around 7 days without the warmth of their mother and shipping takes about 7 days, do i subtract 7 from 21 and make it 14 days of incubation? i really hope someone understands that! lol. 
my eggs should be in tomorrow, i really need to know!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, 21 days from the day you set them. Unless they got really warm and started to develop on the trip to you then it's your start day. 

Something to check, candle the eggs before setting. Hold it wide side up, look for the air cell, slowly rock the egg to the side. Does the air cell move? If it does that's a ruptured air cell. Clearly mark that egg or any others clearly because chances for hatch are extremely low for those with ruptured air cells.


----------



## StonePISC (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Nope, 21 days from the day you set them. Unless they got really warm and started to develop on the trip to you then it's your start day.
> 
> Something to check, candle the eggs before setting. Hold it wide side up, look for the air cell, slowly rock the egg to the side. Does the air cell move? If it does that's a ruptured air cell. Clearly mark that egg or any others clearly because chances for hatch are extremely low for those with ruptured air cells.


 thank you so much! ive heard of a method of putting it on water and seeing if it lays flat on the bottom or rises at an angle. does that technique work?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never heard of doing that for a ruptured air cell. It could tell you if the air cell is a little off center but not that it's ruptured.


----------



## StonePISC (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Never heard of doing that for a ruptured air cell. It could tell you if the air cell is a little off center but not that it's ruptured.


 okay, thank you so much


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

the water trick simply tells you how long it has been since the egg was laid, resting on the bottom is a fresh egg, less than a week old etc.
See this article:
https://www.fresheggsdaily.blog/2012/10/the-float-test.html


----------

